# Signature



## Alxmrphi

I want to make this my signature:

A tutti gli italiani: Qualcuno di voi era presente al Telecomcerto quest'estate? PM me!

Right, and there are 87 characters there, excluding BB markup or whatever that is, anyway, it says I can't add this as my signature because of




> Your signature can not be longer than 240 characters _including_ BBCode markup.



240-87=153 ... now, SURELY, to make my text change font and size, cannot be more than 153 characters, what's going on?


----------



## geve

Hi Alex,

I've changed my signature a couple of times lately and I've had the same problem. I don't know what happens, but it occurred after I had changed the color, font, font size or alignment of the text, which seemed to imply that the formatting used two much of this BBcode markup thing...?? So I clicked on the icon 




and did again the formatting of my text, and finally it worked...


----------



## Sallyb36

I've just added a signature but cannot see it displayed when i post a post!  Why is that?


----------



## Alxmrphi

I take it yours has been fixed Sally, cos I can see it.

Geve, so I click that button and then format my text again? and it works?

Edit: I can't find it now! This is weird.


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks Alex, so we cannot see our own signatures?  But we can see others?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well I can see mine, on the edit signature page there is a button you have to tick, to "make it visible", maybe it's not visible to you, go have a search around and see if it is ticked or not


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks again Alex, now sorted out.  did you manage to change yours successfully?


----------



## maxiogee

Alex_Murphy said:


> I want to make this my signature:
> 
> A tutti gli italiani: Qualcuno di voi era presente al Telecomcerto quest'estate? PM me!
> 
> Right, and there are 87 characters there, excluding BB markup or whatever that is, anyway, it says I can't add this as my signature because of
> 
> 
> 
> 240-87=153 ... now, SURELY, to make my text change font and size, cannot be more than 153 characters, what's going on?



I have found that it sometimes helps to make the changes gradually.
Set your sentence and save the changes.
Then tweak the font and save the changes.
Then tweak the size and sae the changes.
Then treak the colour and save the changes.

However, just take a look at the coding in your signature as it appears here. There is a vast amount of confusion. I see (COLOR=red](COLOR=darkolivegreen](COLOR=DarkOliveGreen] all beside each other. The red and the first darkolivegreen are redundant. 

Might I suggest
(SIZE=3](FONT=Comic Sans MS](COLOR=DarkOliveGreen]A tutti gli italiani: Qualcuno di voi era presente al Telecomcerto quest'estate? PM me![/size][/font][/color]


----------



## Alxmrphi

Maybe that's why! 

It says "COlour" and then 3 colour codes, no wonder it takes up so much space, I didn't realise it was doing that!

Thanks Tony


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ugh! This signature thing doesn't like me!

Look what it said:



> Your signature can not be longer than* 150 *characters _excluding_ BB Code markup.



Why has it changed?!?!?!


----------



## Nunty

I had the same problem, Alex. Finally just decided that "this signature thing" just didn't care for the quote I was trying to use. I put in another one and... see for yourself.

My opinion? It has nothing to do with code. It's the itty bitty puterkins who live inside the tower box who're doing this!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Probably! I did notice once it didn't let me do something, and I did it bit by bit (saving all the time) and that worked, but I can't be bothered doing that, I'll just leave it as it is and find other means of finding out what I am looking for.

But I would like to know why the limit went from 240 this morning, to 150 this afternoon.


----------



## geve

Nun-Translator said:


> My opinion? It has nothing to do with code. It's the itty bitty puterkins who live inside the tower box who're doing this!


That's how I view the many mysterious things that happen in my computer... that, or a major anti-geve conspiracy of course.



Alex_Murphy said:


> Probably! I did notice once it didn't let me do something, and I did it bit by bit (saving all the time) and that worked, but I can't be bothered doing that, I'll just leave it as it is and find other means of finding out what I am looking for.
> 
> But I would like to know why the limit went from 240 this morning, to 150 this afternoon.


You are allowed 240 *with* BBcode markup, and 150 *without* BBcode markup (ie., text only, including punctuation and spaces). And you said in post #1 that your sentence is 153 characters. I don't speak Italian so I can't help you to shorten it! 

BTW, the limit changed, didn't it? Wasn't it 120 before? I remember that I wanted to add "garanti sans OGM" to one of my previous signatures (that said _Message d'origine France. Fabrication artisanale. La teneur en informations utiles peut varier d'un message à l'autre._) but couldn't, even though the whole sentence with the OGM bit was only 136 - characters spaces included.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, but I am including BBCode markup


----------



## geve

Alex_Murphy said:


> Yeah, but I am including BBCode markup


Still, the two criteria apply: you need to have 
1. a signature that is less than 150 characters
2. a signature + BBcode less than 240 characters

It is not "1 or 2", it's both!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh, I didn't see that difference, thanks.


----------

